# Molly induced dp anyone?



## demi (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm trying to find people on dpself help that have gotten dp from taking molly. I have Skype if anyone is interested in talking about this. 
Username is: zmed.tra

Or you can contact me on here!


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

demi said:


> I'm trying to find people on dpself help that have gotten dp from taking molly. I have Skype if anyone is interested in talking about this.
> Username is: zmed.tra
> 
> Or you can contact me on here!


Do you know exactly if it was pure MDMA, or if there was anything else in it?

In another thread you mentioned that when you took it, you felt like the energy was sucked out of your body and you didn't feel good. I am not saying that isn't possible to feel, but it seems like the vast majority (99% or more?) people who take pure MDMA don't experience that. You also mentioned that you smoked weed afterwards.

If it indeed was pure mdma, it is still normal to have temeporary depression after taking it, which can apparently be pretty severe. Maybe smoking weed during that period is more of the trigger than the mdma itself.

Or perhaps not. I'd be curious to know in more detail what your experience was like, how long ago you did it, and how you're feeling now.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea, I got DP\DR in january 2010, from taking around 6 capsules of pure MDMA in a night. It is possible to get this from MDMA as it causes huge changes in chemicals in your brain.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

clockwork8 said:


> Do you know exactly if it was pure MDMA, or if there was anything else in it?
> 
> In another thread you mentioned that when you took it, you felt like the energy was sucked out of your body and you didn't feel good. I am not saying that isn't possible to feel, but it seems like the vast majority (99% or more?) people who take pure MDMA don't experience that. You also mentioned that you smoked weed afterwards.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why you would doubt her story so much.. MDMA alters chemicals in your brain that regulate a lot of things.. Its entirely possible for someone whos taken it to get DP from it. Think about how many people get DP from just taking random anti-depressants. On another note MDMA effects everyone differently so even if it was pure, she could still have a bad reaction just like any other drug.


----------



## demi (Oct 16, 2013)

I never tested it so I don't know. I'm
Thinking it was a bad trip and then the next day when I smoked weed I felt super high it was even hard to walk straight. I've hears thousands of people get depressed after mdma but this is not depression. I don't know if I've fully answered any questions but pm me if you want. I'm not even quite sure if this is dp. But the symptoms of dp match up the best to my symptoms.


----------



## RiseAboveThought (Aug 6, 2014)

I required DPD from a large intake of weed. Remember, it doesn't matter how you go DPD because it is still the same in experience and recovery.


----------



## Wacko (Aug 29, 2014)

coogi1 said:


> Yea, I got DP\DR in january 2010, from taking around 6 capsules of pure MDMA in a night. It is possible to get this from MDMA as it causes huge changes in chemicals in your brain.


MDMA affects the brain by increasing the activity of at least three neurotransmitters (the chemical messengers of brain cells): serotonin, dopamine, and norepinephrine.5 Like other amphetamines, MDMA causes these neurotransmitters to be released from their storage sites in neurons, resulting in increased neurotransmitter activity. Compared to the very potent stimulant, methamphetamine, MDMA causes greater serotonin release and somewhat lesser dopamine release.18Serotonin is a neurotransmitter that plays an important role in the regulation of mood, sleep, pain, appetite, and other behaviors. The excess release of serotonin by MDMA likely causes the mood elevating effects experienced by MDMA users. However, by releasing large amounts of serotonin, MDMA causes the brain to become significantly depleted of this important neurotransmitter, contributing to the negative behavioral aftereffects that users often experience for several days after taking MDMA.19

Numerous studies in animals have demonstrated that MDMA can damage serotonin-containing neurons;1,3 some of these studies have shown these effects to be long lasting. This suggests that such damage may occur in humans as well; however, measuring serotonin damage in humans is more difficult. Studies have shown that some heavy MDMA users experience longlasting confusion, depression, and selective impairment of working memory and attention processes.20,21,22,23,24 Such memory impairments have been associated with a decrease in serotonin metabolites or other markers of serotonin function. Imaging studies in MDMA users20,22,25 have shown changes in brain activity in regions involved in cognition, emotion, and motor function.26,27,28However, improved imaging technologies and more research are needed to confirm these findings and to elucidate the exact nature of the effects of MDMA on the human brain.


----------



## demi (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm not a regular user though. Yeah mdma can destroy your brain if you keep taking it. I only took it once in a small dose. Trust me I've read everything there is to read about mdma.


----------



## demi (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for copying and pasting all of google! Lol


----------



## Wacko (Aug 29, 2014)

demi said:


> Thank you for copying and pasting all of google! Lol


You are welcome. I am glad I can provide information from the much admired google search engine. Which by the way It is the most used search engine on the World Wide Web, handling more than three billion searches each day. Is that amazing or what? lol


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ecstasy played a major part in me developing DP..But I believe it was just one part of a combination of numerous factors which led to me having this condition..Your probably in a panic trying to figure out what caused your DP in the hope that if you figure that out you will find the solution..classic DP..The DP will fade in time itself and not as soon as you figure out the cause..My advice is to try stop obsessing about what caused it and try to move forward in your search for a recovery..medicine, diet, therapy, exercise, giving up drinking and drugs etc etc all contribute to a recovery..Dwelling on what caused it won't..I wish you all the best..I know where your at and it ain't nice..


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

coogi1 said:


> I'm not sure why you would doubt her story so much.. MDMA alters chemicals in your brain that regulate a lot of things.. Its entirely possible for someone whos taken it to get DP from it. Think about how many people get DP from just taking random anti-depressants. On another note MDMA effects everyone differently so even if it was pure, she could still have a bad reaction just like any other drug.


I'm not saying it wasn't caused by mdma, but a lot more people get it from smoking weed, that's one of my most common "causes", and the OP smoked a lot of weed around the same time as taking mdma. I'm just saying it's not necessarily from the mdma alone.

But yeah whatever the cause is, the treatment/solution will be the same... because it's my belief that dp is not caused directly by drugs, they just bring out previously suppressed feelings that can trigger dp and anxiety. Or sometimes they temporarily cause it (as in with cannabis and dissociates like dxm). Then once it's been triggered or temporarily caused, it becomes a vicious circle that is self-reinforcing through anxiety about getting it again and about trying to solve it and figure out caused it.


----------



## clockwork8 (May 9, 2013)

eddy1886 said:


> Ecstasy played a major part in me developing DP..But I believe it was just one part of a combination of numerous factors which led to me having this condition..Your probably in a panic trying to figure out what caused your DP in the hope that if you figure that out you will find the solution..classic DP..The DP will fade in time itself and not as soon as you figure out the cause..My advice is to try stop obsessing about what caused it and try to move forward in your search for a recovery..medicine, diet, therapy, exercise, giving up drinking and drugs etc etc all contribute to a recovery..Dwelling on what caused it won't..I wish you all the best..I know where your at and it ain't nice..


Classic anxiety in general... obsessed about trying to figure out what caused you to feel how you're feeling.


----------

